# KA24DE in a 1983 PORSCHE 944



## ga16MURT (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey I don't want to start a huge debate or ruffle that many feathers but:

I have an '83 porsche 944 with a destroyed motor (previous owner didn't bother to changer the timing belt. . ever). I was wondering if anyone thought that it may be feasable to throw a ka24de in their. With all the sr20det swaps i think that i can get a low miles ka for not that much. I don't have any plans to go turbo and i love the low end torque the ka has so I think that I'm gonna pass on the sr20 for this project  . Any comments or suggestion?

FYI the 944 has a front mount slant 4 eng and a 5 speed tranny set up in the rear. The stock weight distribution is really close to perfect (52 or 51 frnt and 48 or 49 rear) the stock tires are huge and i love driving it. 

so whats up?


----------

